# ISO Lefty Cricket



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

My Daughter is a lefty i would like to get her a cricket for X-mas but don't want to pay $200 new for something she is only going to use for 1-2 years. if someone has one they are will to sell let me know also Looking for Youth lefty shotgun.


----------

